# Just a nice little video on the thai sweep.



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1289637321113684


----------



## Buka (Apr 24, 2017)

That's a really sweet sweep. Never saw that before, at least not broken down like that.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 24, 2017)

Buka said:


> That's a really sweet sweep. Never saw that before, at least not broken down like that.



Yeah.  The breakdown is quite good.  It is interesting he pulls from the underhook side.


----------



## Buka (Apr 24, 2017)

It is, and it's interesting how he pushes with his forearm, just above his elbow.


----------

